# Mit win98 auf win2k zugreifen



## Nanaki (6. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab in meinem kleinen heimnetzwerk 3 computer, 2 davon hab win2k drauf und einer hat win98 se drauf. Mit den computern, wo win2k drauf ist kann ich auf den, wo win98 drauf ist connecten, aber nicht anderstrum. Immer wenn ich in der Netzwerkumgebung auf die computer (wo win2k drauf ist) connecten will muss ich als erstes das kennwort eingeben, kann aber nicht die benutzernamen änderen. Nachdem ich das richtige passwort eingegeben hab kommt immer die meldung "Falsches Kennwort". Könnte es sein das win98 probleme hat auf win2k zuzugreifen, wenn ja gibt es da irgendwelche tools?

ich hoff ihr könnt meinen wirren text verstehen  

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. August 2002)

> Könnte es sein das win98 probleme hat auf win2k zuzugreifen


Nein bei richtiger Einstellung gibt es keine Probleme.
Da gibt es die Möglichkeit, daß du bei W2K den Gast-Account freischaltest, oder du legst einen Benutzer bei W2k an und diesen Benutzer auch bei Windows 98, wenn sich dann der Win98 Rechner mit dem Benutzer lokal anmeldet, hat er auch Zugriff auf die Freigaben von W2k (außer du hast über NTFS explizit diesem Benutzer das Recht auf die Freigabe zuzugreifen entzogen)

Gruss Homer


----------



## galdasc (6. August 2002)

du kannst auch ein accesstoken beim Win2k pc vom Win98 aus holen.
dazu gibst du im DOSprompt ein:
net use <\\PC\freigabe> /user:<[domäne\]username>

dann dürftest du eigentlich zugang zum Win2k vom Win98 aus haben. allerdings verfällt der accesstoken nach einem neustart von einem PC.
ka ob man des damit dauerhaft einrichten kann.

hoffe ich helfe...;-)

-/cu\-


----------



## Nanaki (7. August 2002)

ok thx schon mal für die antworten,
ich werd gleich mal ausprobieren was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## | Kab00m | (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von galdasc _
> *du kannst auch ein accesstoken beim Win2k pc vom Win98 aus holen.
> dazu gibst du im DOSprompt ein:
> net use <\\PC\freigabe> /user:<[domäne\]username>
> ...




pack den Befehl in eine bat-datei und pack sie in den Autostartordner


----------

